# Cahaba PFT's denied for place of service



## tsatterfield (Feb 2, 2012)

We are receiving denials from Cahaba for POS for the new 2012 PFT codes, 94726, 94727, 94728 & 94729. Our physicians interp the studies and we apply modifier 26 for the professional component. We use the POS based on where the study was performed, 21, 22 or 11. Cahaba will only pay the claim if the POS billed is 11. Is anyone else having this issue? Thanks!


----------



## klamroberts290 (Feb 3, 2012)

I would bill this service where your physician is actually performing the interp, not where the study was performed.  Bill POS 11.

Annette M Roberts, CPC
amroberts290@bellsouth.net


----------

